# Make your shots count



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I honestly just about threw up today in the woods because I was so mad at myself. Why? It's not 'cause I missed the buck of a lifetime, or because I missed a freekin' sweet fox squirrel. No, it was because I shot a freekin' sweet fox squirrel in the neck with my judo point that hit it at 290+fps leaving a hole the size of a penny through its neck. "Awesome!" I thought, "I'm gonna have a stuffed fox squirrel sitting on my desk next to my computer soon!" Well folks, I was wrong. I went and picked it up with the arrow still stuck in its neck. It was moving a little bit, but not anymore than those twitches from the nerves after a squirrel dies. I brought it back to where I was waiting for that turdy-point buck to come walking by and 15 minutes later it was still twitching, but now its chest was heaving. "This little guy's still alive?! Well I'll just reach over, wring his neck and make sure he's out..." I got up and reached down for him and what does he do? Takes off faster than a race horse on crack. I trailed him and tracked him for an hour before I finally lost him for good.

Moral of the story being, *make your shots perfect*. I didn't make my shot exactly where I wanted it, but I thought there wasn't a squirrel alive that could get a hole through its neck that big and live very long. I learned the hard way that there's no such thing as a "good shot," as I thought mine was. There's just bad shots, and perfect shots. And now because I made one of those bad shots, there's a fox squirrel out there dying, probably of starvation. I'm going back out to look for him, but I don't really expect to find him.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

man, i'm sorry about that. I hate when animals have to suffer... I hope you find him.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

No luck this evening. I'll be deer hunting in the same area again tomorow, so hopefully he won't have been eaten by coyotes over night and I can find him tomorow.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

pretty fun shootin um with a bow aint it? i got a few this year so far i left my retriever on and just reel um in


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

some times it happens im shere he did not live very long but theres nothing you can do man it happens to the best of us


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Jake, you should've seen this red squirrel opener day of deer. I took a nap under a pine tree and he(or she, I couldn't find the genitals) started dropping pine cones on me and barking like crazy. I think I was snoring... Anyways, I didn't have my judo pointed arrows with me at that point and was 2 miles from my truck so I shot him(or her) with one of my rage two blades, lol. It looked about like one of the ones I shot with the .243 last year. I'd post pics but A)it's far too graphic and B)I can't upload them from my cell.

Parker, I know it happens to the best of us, it's happened to me a few times before. This is probably the third squirrel I've shot and it's gotten away from me in 6 or 7 years, but the rest of them where reds or grays. I mean, I hate knowing there's a red or gray suffering just as much as a foxy. But that was only the 2nd fox squirrel I've ever shot, and maybe the 5th or 6th one I've ever seen. I was gonna stuff him


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

most cell phones can email pics to a hotmail, or yahoo, whatever, and from there you can save 'em to your computer. then privately email 'em. just a thought


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I know but my parents decided we don't need that option when we "upgraded" our plans so I can't text, send pics, or recieve pics.


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

Bowhunt long enough and this will eventually happen to you with a deer. Now THAT will make you sick! Just ask anyone who's been bowhunting for 10-20 years. If you are alone they will probably admit to losing a deer bowhunting. I stick to my 30-06. I believe in carrying enough weapon.


----------

